# Betriebssystem und Spiele auf einer oder zwei SSDs installieren? Leserbrief der Woche



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Betriebssystem und Spiele auf einer oder zwei SSDs installieren? Leserbrief der Woche gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Betriebssystem und Spiele auf einer oder zwei SSDs installieren? Leserbrief der Woche


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Januar 2012)

Ich hab für mein OS und Programme und meine Spiele jeweils eine seperate SSD und hatte damit noch nie Probleme.


----------



## HanZ4000 (7. Januar 2012)

Dann wäre es ja noch sinnvoller, wenn ich auf eine 60GB SSD mein OS drauf schmeiß und auf eine 120 GB SSD meine Spiele.

Das klingt nach nem Plan...Jawoll


----------



## SwissGTO (7. Januar 2012)

oder gleich ein SSD Raid wenn schon 2 (gleiche) vorhanden sind


----------



## rAveN_13 (7. Januar 2012)

Man wird wohl keine Unterschiede fühlen ob BS u. Spiel auf zwei oder einer SSD zusammen sind.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Januar 2012)

Habe auch eine SSD aber ich sehe mehr Nachteile als Vorteile, denn man muss vieles Beachten, das diese gut,schnell und lange läuft. Und das nur für den Performance(Zugriffszeiten) Schub. 3 gute HDDs mit sATAIII im RAID0 können das selbe, nur Zugriffszeiten sind nicht so hoch aber dafür sind lese und Schreibrate deutlich höher und dabei muss man nichts beachten.
Denn das muss man alles machen:
Ruhezustand aus,Automatische Defragmentierung deaktivieren,TimeStamp abschalten,Autoerstellung deaktivieren,Trim aktivieren, Superfetch und Prefetch deaktivieren,Boot-Time Defragmentierung deaktivieren, Auslagerungsdatei nach D:/ auslagern,Disable ClearPageFileAtShutdown ,Disable LargeSystemCache, Disable ClearPageFileAtShutdown und SchreibCache deaktivieren. Eine SSD ist nicht ohne, daher kann ich nicht so Positiv davon reden.


----------



## teeladen (7. Januar 2012)

Was für eine nicht bis zum Ende durchdachte Frage!


----------



## Bennz (7. Januar 2012)

SwissGTO schrieb:


> oder gleich ein SSD Raid wenn schon 2 (gleiche) vorhanden sind


 
sehr schlechte idee solange es von Intel keine Trim unterstüzung im raid gibt und beta ist da nicht die lösung.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ruhezustand aus,Automatische  Defragmentierung deaktivieren,TimeStamp abschalten,Autoerstellung  deaktivieren,Trim aktivieren, Superfetch und Prefetch  deaktivieren,Boot-Time Defragmentierung deaktivieren, Auslagerungsdatei  nach D:/ auslagern,Disable ClearPageFileAtShutdown ,Disable  LargeSystemCache, Disable ClearPageFileAtShutdown und SchreibCache  deaktivieren. Eine SSD ist nicht ohne, daher kann ich nicht so Positiv  davon reden.


 
was das fürn müll. Ruhezustand kann an bleiben wenn ihn einer brauch oder nutzen möchte sonst powercfg.exe -h off , auto defrag is bei w7 standart aus mit ner SSD genauso wie Superfetch und Prefetch, sehr schlau wo deine Auslagerungsdatei hin soll am besten auf ne magnet platte usw usf....

lass dein SYS mal schön auf deinen lahmen 160gb raid0.



rocksolid schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinem Spiele-Rechner alles auf  einer SSD installiert und von deinen genannten "Optimierungen" lediglich  den allerersten Punkt manuell vornehmen müssen. Windows 7 übernimmt bei  einer korrekten Installation alle Einstellungen für den optimalen und  sicheren Betrieb einer SSD automatisch. Damit fahre ich seit einem  dreiviertel Jahr völlig problemlos und wunderbar schnell!


 
so ist es, wer noch keine hatte schreibt unwissendes und verunsichert damit andere user.


----------



## rocksolid (7. Januar 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Habe auch eine SSD aber ich sehe mehr Nachteile als Vorteile, denn man muss vieles Beachten, das diese gut,schnell und lange läuft. Und das nur für den Performance(Zugriffszeiten) Schub. 3 gute HDDs mit sATAIII im RAID0 können das selbe, nur Zugriffszeiten sind nicht so hoch aber dafür sind lese und Schreibrate deutlich höher und dabei muss man nichts beachten.
> Denn das muss man alles machen:
> Ruhezustand aus,Automatische Defragmentierung deaktivieren,TimeStamp abschalten,Autoerstellung deaktivieren,Trim aktivieren, Superfetch und Prefetch deaktivieren,Boot-Time Defragmentierung deaktivieren, Auslagerungsdatei nach D:/ auslagern,Disable ClearPageFileAtShutdown ,Disable LargeSystemCache, Disable ClearPageFileAtShutdown und SchreibCache deaktivieren. Eine SSD ist nicht ohne, daher kann ich nicht so Positiv davon reden.


 
Ich habe auf meinem Spiele-Rechner alles auf einer SSD installiert und von deinen genannten "Optimierungen" lediglich den allerersten Punkt manuell vornehmen müssen. Windows 7 übernimmt bei einer korrekten Installation alle Einstellungen für den optimalen und sicheren Betrieb einer SSD automatisch. Damit fahre ich seit einem dreiviertel Jahr völlig problemlos und wunderbar schnell!


----------



## Laggy.NET (7. Januar 2012)

@ Gordon-1979
Das deaktivieren dieser ganzen Funktionen ist eher dazu gedacht, um mehr oder weniger zu zeigen, dass man sie nicht mehr unbedingt braucht (aber es trotzdem nicht schadet). Superfetch ist ein gutes Beispiel. Es lädt Programmdateien in den RAM, damit sie schneller starten. Klar, ne SSD beschleunigt schon so gut, dass der Unterschied zwischen der Ladezeit von SSD und der Ladezeit aus dem RAM nicht mehr so gravierend ist. Trotzdem ist der RAM immer noch zigfach schneller, als jede SSD... 

Das selbe mit der defragmentierung. Windows 7 deaktiviert sämtliche defragmentierungsfeatures, sobald es ne SSD erkennt. TRIM und co werden auch automatisch aktiviert. Es ist daher einfach nicht wahr, dass man sich darum kümmern müsste.

Auslagerungsdatei nicht auf SSD? OK, dann nutzt du eben den geschwindigkeitsschub von der SSD nicht aus, auch gut. Ich lass das pagefile auf der SSD, so wie es sich gehört. Je schneller das Pagefile gelesen und beschrieben werden kann, desto schneller ist der PC, wenn der RAM voll ist oder ein Programm explizit gebrauch davon macht. Früher hat man das Pagefile extra auf ne zweite HDD gepackt, damit es schneller gelesen werden konnte, wenn gleichzeitig auf die Systemplatte zugegriffen wird. SSDs haben genug Leistung, um mit mehreren Zugriffen gleichzeitig immernoch schneller als jede HDD zu sein. Auf ner HDD machst du das Pagefile nur langsam.

Ich versteh daher dein Problem nicht. Seit Windows 7 braucht man sich um rein gar nichts mehr zu kümmern. Und ein RAID ist niemals ein ersatz für ne SSD. Der Grund warum ne SSD das system so schnell macht ist ja gerade die niedrige Zugriffszeit und die extrem gute performance bei kleinen Dateien. Ein RAID bietet nur hohe performance bei großen Dateien bzw. sequentiellem Lesen/Schreiben. Für ne Systemplatte absolut uninteressant.


Sorry, wenn das ganze etwas aggressiv rüberkommt, aber ne ssd nutzen ist ab win7 wirklich jedem Anfänger zumutbar. Ich nutze seit 1 1/2 jahren eine 60 GB SSD und die hat bis jetzt rein gar nichts an Leistung verloren  und auch keinerlei SMART warnungen, die irgendwas über eine beeinträchtigte Lebensdauer sagen - falls dir das sorgen machen sollte.



Zum eigentlichen Thema. Ne SSD für Spiele empfinde ich als unsinnig. Klar, wenn man seine Lieblingsspiele drauf installiert laden sie ein paar sec schneller. Aber wenn man für neue "lieblingsspiele" platz braucht, muss man die alten meist komplett deinstallieren und wieder auf der HDD neuinstallieren. Dann evtl wieder mods, patches und savegames einpflegen. Nein, also die paar sec, die das spiel schneller lädt sind mir den Aufwand nicht wert.
Ladezeit ist ja so oder so vorhanden und nichtmal von HDD bei irgend nem spiel zu lange. FPS mäßig ändert sich auch absolut gar nichts und dann ist da noch der Preis pro GB....  Ich finds overkill. Würd ich nur machen, wenn der preis einer 500GB SSD peanuts für mich wären.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Januar 2012)

Bennz und rocksolid, einfach mal hier lesen,denn das haben Profis geschrieben:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html
Und im Netz liest man überall das was ich da Geschieben habe. Eine Auslagerungsdatei soll auf eine HDD um die Lebensdauer zu verlänger.


----------



## Bennz (7. Januar 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bennz und rocksolid, einfach mal hier lesen,denn das haben Profis geschrieben:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html
> Und im Netz liest man überall das was ich da Geschieben habe. Eine Auslagerungsdatei soll auf eine HDD um die Lebensdauer zu verlänger.


 
deine sogenanten Profis sind auch nur User.

 MS hatt schon gesagt das die Auslagerungsdatei ruhig auf der SSD bleiben kann es würde die lebensdauer nicht beeinträchtigen.

In den 2 Monaten die Ich jetzt Meine Samsung SSD genuzt habe war die Auslagerungsdatei nicht mal mehr anwesend die SSD hatts trotzdem zerschossen.

PS: das thema behandelt im größten teil XP als OS auf der SSD, der rest ist wenn man keine neuinstallation auf der SSD vornimmt sondern nen Magnetplatten Image oder ne uralt w7 install disk hatt.


----------



## Hugo78 (7. Januar 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Denn das muss man alles machen:



Mit Win7 brauchst du nix davon machen, Windoof deaktiviert/aktivert entsprechend sofern die SSD als solche erkannt wurde.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Januar 2012)

Bennz schrieb:


> oder man hatt mehr als genug ram und lacht über die auslagerungs datei, MS hatt schon gesagt das die Auslagerungsdatei ruhig auf der SSD bleiben kann es würde die lebensdauer nicht beeinträchtigen.
> 
> PS: das thema ist von 2009 und behandelt im größten teil XP als OS auf der SSD, der rest ist wenn man keine neuinstallation auf der SSD vornimmt sondern nen Magnetplatten Image.





> Trim Befehl nutzen (Windows 7)
> Automatische Defragmentierung deaktivieren (Windows Vista/7)
> Boot-Time Defragmentierung deaktivieren
> Superfetch und Prefetch deaktivieren (Windows XP nur Prefetch)
> Readyboost/Readydrive deaktiveren (Windows Vista/7)


MS sagt was Windows sicher ist. und wer glaubt das??
Warum gibt es das SSD config tools für Win 7?? aus Spaß an der Freude?


----------



## Bennz (7. Januar 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> MS sagt was Windows sicher ist. und wer glaubt das??
> Warum gibt es das SSD config tools für Win 7?? aus Spaß an der Freude?


 
Kauf dir ne SSD teste selber und laber nicht. SSD config tool is für solche wie dich die ihr Magnet image ihres Systems auf ne SSD klatschen.

Ms sagt nicht das windows sicher ist lolo, sie sagen das die Auslagerungsdatei auf der SSD bleiben kann und wer so hart beschränkt ist und diese datei auf ne magnet platte schmetter, dann braucht der jenige keine SSD.

Ich würde ja mal gerne diese tool Testen aber meine SSD ist in RMA.


----------



## Laggy.NET (7. Januar 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bennz und rocksolid, einfach mal hier lesen,denn das haben Profis geschrieben:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html
> Und im Netz liest man überall das was ich da Geschieben habe. Eine Auslagerungsdatei soll auf eine HDD um die Lebensdauer zu verlänger.


 

Wie gesagt, Lebensdauer hat bei mir noch nicht gelitten (würden die SMART werte und die Benchmarkleistung preisgeben) .

Bei den verlinkten GUIDE ist das meiste einfach nicht nötig. Warum soll ich die Defragmentierung aus machen, wenn sie Windows automatisch deaktiviert. Warum Readyboost deaktivieren, wenn es für die SSD nicht aktiv ist.
Der rest bezieht sich eh auf die Lebenszeit und das ist einfach nur panikmache. Vor 1-2 Jahren (der guide ist von 2009) hatten wenige SSDs und keiner wusste, wie lange sie halten, weil jeder nur die Zahlen der möglichen schreibzyklen pro zelle im kopf hatte. Fakt ist heute aber, dass ne SSD mindestens genauso lange wie ne normale HDD hält. Ich belaste meine täglich sehr. Da werden einfach mal Spieleordner oder große imagedateien auf den Desktop (=SSD) gezogen oder Photoshopdateien mit 50-100 MB pro datei zigfach neu gespeichert und das pagefile belastet, weil der RAM voll ist. Wie gesagt, seit 1 1/2 Jahren keine Probleme...

Als nächstes sollte ich dann noch anfangen, meine Grafikkarte runterzutakten, weil die wärmebelastung beim Spielen die Lebensdauer beeinträchtigt? Das ist inetwa das selbe. Ich hab das geld ausgegeben, damit ich leistung habe und nicht, damit ich auf irgendwas acht gebe. Verschließ ist nunmal das Tribut der Nutzung. Das ist mit allem so.

Zudem scheint es mir, als würde der GUIDE schreiber ne (alte?) SSD nutzen, die von Windows überhaupt nicht als solche erkannt wurde. Da scheint mächtig was schief zu laufen.


----------



## Pffzzhh! (7. Januar 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bennz und rocksolid, einfach mal hier lesen,denn das haben Profis geschrieben:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...konfiguration-und-handhabung-von-windows.html
> Und im Netz liest man überall das was ich da Geschieben habe. Eine Auslagerungsdatei soll auf eine HDD um die Lebensdauer zu verlänger.


 
Die meisten Hinweise dienen dazu, die Schreibzugriffe auf eine SSD zu verringern. Dies ist zwar durchaus sinnvoll, stammen aber aus einer Zeit, in der dieses Thema aktuell war, und noch kaum Erfahrungswerte zur Lebenszeit einer SSD vorlagen. Auch ich hatte entsprechend viel berücksichtigt. Inzwischen mache ich das nicht mehr, und meine SSD sitzt nun seit zwei Jahren in meinem Spiele-PC als OS-Platte. Dort liegt auch pagefile.sys und Superfetch, etc. ist alles beim Standard. Ich habe noch keine Abnutzungserscheinungen zu spüren bekommen. Und letztendlich muss ich auch sagen, dass der Nutzung der Deaktivierung solcher Funktionen den Aufwand vermutlich nicht rechtfertigt. Wenn ich öfters hier auf der Seite Umfragen lese, so rüstet fast jeder alle 2 Jahre seinen Rechner auf. Wenn er nur jedes zweite Mal die Platte erneuert, weil Größere wieder günstiger sind, oder das neue OS mehr Platz brauch, so wird man wohl nie an die Grenzen der SSD-Lebenszeit kommen.

Wenn ich in ca. 6 - 12 Monaten meinen PC aufrüste, wandert die SSD in den zweiten Laufwerksschacht meines Laptops. Ich denke uach dort wird sie noch eine ganze Weile leben.

P.S. Es handelt sich um eine OCZ Vertex (1).


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (7. Januar 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Und im Netz liest man überall das was ich da Geschieben habe.
> Eine Auslagerungsdatei soll auf eine HDD um die Lebensdauer zu verlänger.


 
Genauso viel Blödsinn wie :
das die Auslagerungs doppelt so groß sein soll wie der Arbeitsspeicher oder ähnliche Märchen.


----------



## Bennz (7. Januar 2012)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Genauso viel Blödsinn wie :
> das die Auslagerungs doppelt so groß sein soll wie der Arbeitsspeicher oder ähnliche Märchen.


 
wären bei dir ja auch 32gb  solche märchen beeinträchtigen die lebensdauer aller beteiligten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (7. Januar 2012)

Ich weis auch, das MLC nur max 10.000 Schreibvorgänge je Zelle ermöglicht. Und ich verlasse mich nicht auf Windows, denn wer das tut glaubt auch was unsere Regierung sagt. Mir wurd das was ich geschrieben habe von OCZ empfohlen und die tools DriveControllerInfo und SSD Fresh soll man auch durchlaufen lassen. Das SSD tool von INTEL wird auch immer empfohlen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (7. Januar 2012)

Bennz schrieb:


> wären bei dir ja auch 32gb  solche märchen beeinträchtigen die lebensdauer aller beteiligten.


 
Stimmt bzw. macht auch kein Sinn.
Mache Tips hatten mal ihre Daseinsberechtigung oder waren gute Richtwerte (das mit der Auslagerungsdatei dürfte ~ zu Win3.11 Zeiten gewesen sein).
Ab Windows 2000 hatte ich angefangen Windows in Ruhe zu lassen; also keine "Tools" nutzen die die Registrie "optimieren" usw.
Ab Windows XP hatte ich nur noch die Swap bzw. Paging Datei in der Größe eingeschränkt und wisst Ihr was passiert ist?
Windows läuft Jahre ohne langsammer zu werden oder sich vollzumüllen.

PS. bevor die Fragerei wegen den 16GB losgeht.
Ich habe deswegen so viel Ram weil es für mich kein Unterschied machte ob ich 40€ für 8GB oder 16GB für 65€ bezahle.
Wenn man mal ~300€ / 600DM für 8*M*B! bezahlt hat sind die Preise heutzutage lachhaft billig.


----------



## violinista7000 (7. Januar 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich weis auch, das MLC nur max 10.000 Schreibvorgänge je Zelle ermöglicht. Und ich verlasse mich nicht auf Windows, denn wer das tut glaubt auch was unsere Regierung sagt. Mir wurd das was ich geschrieben habe von OCZ empfohlen und die tools DriveControllerInfo und SSD Fresh soll man auch durchlaufen lassen. Das SSD tool von INTEL wird auch immer empfohlen.


 
OCZ ist eigentlich Fehleranfällig (google hilft dir gerne), ich würde mir kein OCZ kaufen. Es gibt auch keine Langzeit erfahrungen wie bei HDDs, also wer ein SSD kauft, sollte im klarer sein, dass es noch Kinderkrankheiten gibt... 



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> ...3 gute HDDs mit sATAIII im RAID0 können  das selbe, nur Zugriffszeiten sind nicht so hoch aber dafür sind lese  und Schreibrate deutlich höher und dabei muss man nichts beachten...



Für ein Raid 0 mit der gleiche Leistung eine Samsung 830 brauchst du  mindestens drei (3) HDDs, und das ist im Vergleich sehr laut als ne SSD,  und dabei verbrauchst du mehr Strom. Und gerade jetzt sind HDDs sehr  teuer, also das kann nicht mit einer SDD mithalten. 



Bennz schrieb:


> sehr schlechte idee solange es von Intel keine Trim  unterstüzung im raid gibt und beta ist da nicht die lösung.


 
Dafür gibt es die Garbage Collection, das ist Trim unabhängig.


----------



## John-800 (7. Januar 2012)

Eine 120GB SSD kriegt man unter 200 Euro und das ist im Angesicht der Leistung vertrerbar. Für eine flotte Grafikkarte zahlt man meisst mehr, jedoch fliegt jene nach nem Jahr eventuell wider raus. Die SSD sofern jene weiterhin einwandfrei funktioniert, bleibt definitiv ne Weile. Bei defekt zurück damit, oder in Zukunft ne grössere sowie fortgeschrittene kaufen. Wer 500Gb an Spielen hamstert, hat wahrscheinlich keine anderen Hobbys. Ich hingegen brauch mal nen neuen K16 Lader, da es jene mal wider neu zu kriegen gibt. Und allein für dieses Ding, kann ich mir locker 1TB an SSD leisten...


----------



## Bennz (7. Januar 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es die Garbage Collection, das ist Trim unabhängig.


 
ja sicher, aber die garbage collection greift nicht sofort, trim brauch nur mal nen schups sowas wie mach mal den papierkorb leer und man hatt wieder volle leistung.. 

Ich hätte schreiben sollen das ich ein SSD RAID0 schon betrieben habe,  3 tage später! die Leistung war nur noch etwas höher als mit einer einzelnen SSD. ich such mal pics wenn ich sie noch habe.

OCZ Agility 3 120gb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann das Raid 0 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt die Samsung, die alleine für sich schon RAID0 ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bench-samsung-ssd-830-18.11.2011-14-15-59.png


----------



## violinista7000 (8. Januar 2012)

Bennz schrieb:


> ja sicher, aber die garbage collection greift nicht sofort, trim brauch nur mal nen schups sowas wie mach mal den papierkorb leer und man hatt wieder volle leistung..
> 
> Ich hätte schreiben sollen das ich ein SSD RAID0 schon betrieben habe,  3 tage später! die Leistung war nur noch etwas höher als mit einer einzelnen SSD.



Und beim Lesen hattest du fast ne Verdopplung vom 204,56 auf 389,78, nur dass die Samsung mit seinem 508,22 unaufhaltsam bleibt.  Mit 2x Samsumg kann man locker 900 MB/s erreichen 

Und trotzdem ist dieser Leistungsverlust ehr beim Schreiben, nicht beim lesen zu sehen. Also wenn man weniger oder sogar seltener schreib als man liest (Ottonormal Verbraucher), sollte man dieser Verlust ehr wenig merken.

Trim support ist hoffentlich nicht so weit weg (weil Beta), ich überlege seit meine C300 64GB ein Raid 0 mit SSDs


----------



## Bennz (8. Januar 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Und trotzdem ist dieser Leistungsverlust ehr beim Schreiben, nicht beim lesen zu sehen. Also wenn man weniger oder sogar seltener schreib als man liest (Ottonormal Verbraucher), sollte man dieser Verlust ehr wenig merken.
> 
> Trim support ist hoffentlich nicht so weit weg (weil Beta), ich überlege seit meine C300 64GB ein Raid 0 mit SSDs


 
ja kann man machen als Normal user, wenn intel hinne macht kannst du locker dein Raid0 aufbauen, Bei mir waren es aber auch nur OCZ´s im Raid0 die haben ja von haus aus keine gute garbage collection und verlieren beim einmaligen vollschreiben 25% performance "für immer" war das glaube ich.

Ich will aber jetzt auch nichts falsches schreiben.

Edit: diesen Beta intel Treiber gab es nicht zu der Zeit als ich die OCZ´s hatte, der kahm 2 wochen später und eine öffentlichen alpha treiber gab es nicht (den alpha hätt ich aber auch nie ausprobiert).


----------



## mojoxy (8. Januar 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ich weis auch, das MLC nur max 10.000 Schreibvorgänge je Zelle ermöglicht. Und ich verlasse mich nicht auf Windows, denn wer das tut glaubt auch was unsere Regierung sagt. Mir wurd das was ich geschrieben habe von OCZ empfohlen und die tools DriveControllerInfo und SSD Fresh soll man auch durchlaufen lassen. Das SSD tool von INTEL wird auch immer empfohlen.


Ohje wenn ich ihm jetzt erzähle, dass die "neuen" 2Xnm NANDs nur ca. 3.000 Schreib-/Lese-Zyklen mitmachen, fällt er in Ohnmacht 

Ne mal ehrlich, mach dir keinen Kopf. Mit meinem ersten SSD hab ich auch den ganzen Mist eingestellt, um ja mein neues "Baby" zu schonen. Als ich dann mal nach ca. einem Monat gesehen habe, wie viele Daten ich wirklich schreibe und wie lange ich damit mein SSD befeuern kann (SSDLife hat ca 10 Jahre berechnet), hab ich es schon bei zweiten mal Windows installieren, gelassen, weil der Aufwand den Nutzen, in meinen Augen, nicht rechtfertigt.

Die Angaben aus deinem o.g. genannten Post sind alle nicht falsch, aber heute nicht mehr allzu wichtig. Kleines Rechenbeispiel gefällig? Gerne:

geg: 128GB SSD, 20GB Write/Tag (sehr viel! schafft fast keiner, der sein SSD als OS Laufwerk benutzt!)

128GB x 3000 (Schreib-/Lese-Zyklen) = 384000 GB
384000GB / 20GB (Tagesvolumen) = 19200 Tage / 365 (für ein Jahr) = ~52,60 Jahre

Viel Spaß in 2060 mit deinem ultra lahmen SSD 
Ich bin eh davon überzeugt, dass wir bei den Cosumer-SSDs niemals das Lebensende unserer NAND-Chips erreichen werden, da vorher der Controller oder irgendein 20Cent Bauteil die Grätsche macht. Aber wissen kann das ja noch keiner 

In diesem Sinne, Schönen Sonntag noch
MOJO

PS: Letztens hat einer seine m4 128GB im Dauertest beschrieben, bis sie defekt war. Hatte irgendwas knapp über 700TB Write geschafft. Deutlich mehr also als die 3k Schreib-/Lese-Zyklen, die angegeben wurden. Gut ist nicht ganz vergleichbar, da der Zeitfaktor außer Acht gelassen wird (Festplatten-Hersteller bestimmen die Haltbarkeit ihrer Festplatten aber auch genauso - hat ja schließlich keiner die Zeit, das Teil 10 Jahre vor dem Marktstart zu testen -.-"), aber zumindest eine Lichtblick, wohin die Reise geht 

PPS: Meine m4 hat nach ca 6 Monaten Einsatz gerade mal 2,8TB Write. Das sind ca. 15GB/Tag. Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich sehr viel auf dem SSD geschrieben habe und exzessiv gebencht habe. Da werden pro Durchlauf mehrere GB geschrieben und gelesen.

PPPS: Und nun kauf dir endlich ein SSD, um dir und uns einen Gefallen zu machen ^^ Das war das Wort zum Sonntag


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Januar 2012)

LOL ne. Ihr habt ja Probleme.  Meine OCZ Vertex 3 hat bei AS SSD bench bei 2 Wochen Nutzung folgende werte:
438MB/s lesen und 82MB/s schreiben.
Bin froh das ich das Tool erstellt habe. 
SSD TOOL starten, 1 für ok dann macht er folgendes:
Ruhezustand aus,Automatische Defragmentierung deaktivieren,TimeStamp abschalten,Autoerstellung deaktivieren,Trim aktivieren, Superfetch und Prefetch deaktivieren,Boot-Time Defragmentierung deaktivieren,Disable ClearPageFileAtShutdown ,Disable LargeSystemCache, Disable ClearPageFileAtShutdown und SchreibCache deaktivieren.
dann kommt: 0 Auslagerungsdatei aus,1 für eine Auslagerungsdatei, 2 für 2 und 3 für Beenden.
diese lass ich dann nach Wunschgröße(auch Auswahlmenü) ändern
Autoneustart und fertig.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (14. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab mein win7 und die wichtigsten Programme auf einer Crucial m4 64GB und die Games auf einer Corsair Force 120GB. Besonderst bei BF3 merkt man den Unterschied den es läd bis zu 200% schneller anstelle einer herkömmlichen HDD!
Ein Raid mit zwei SSDs ist völlig sinnfrei da der wichtige 4k Wert nicht steigt!

Und noch eins ein Raid aus zwei sehr schnellen HDDs kommt nicht mal annähernd an eine SSD ran, ja sogar nicht mal ansatzweise!


----------

